# lucky craft pointer 65sp



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I hear alot of good things about these lures, but have never used them. What retrieve seems to work the best. Fast, slow, stop and go, twitching, etc. Thanks in advance for the opinions.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Lucky's work good. They are expensive and I hate to lose them. They have sharp hooks! :shock:

I pull them steady at a medium speed. A twitch once in a while is not a bad idea, but most of my Lucky caught fish have been on the steady retrieve.

Nice username by the way. 8)
[attachment=0:2asvfduc]th_untitled4.jpg[/attachment:2asvfduc]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Junk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Junk


Only when you lose them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

On a recent trip I was fishing with a pointer. I stopped to help my son with his reel and simply set my rod down for a second. I figured that since it wasn't going to sink, that it wouldn't get snagged. I missed the fish, but something smashed it and nearly took my rod while the pointer was just sitting there.

Fishrmn


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're a good lure. Worth it if you can at least catch a few fish before you lose them.

On lakes, I'll usually pulse the rod tip a few times quickly, then steady retrieve, and repeat that in different directions. If it doesn't work, I'll try different speeds and more/less movement. 

On creeks, I'll swim it in front of fishy areas, back and forth and slowly back to me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There's no doubt that it hurts to lose an LC, and I was very skeptical about just how much better they worked than other cranks, but after out-fishing my buddy nearly 2-to-1 using an LC Ghost Minnow, I'm convinced. More fishing lures out there catch fishermen than fish, but with LCs, its just the opposite. If you can convince yourself to buy just one, you'll be glad you did. Then you'll go back and buy more!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

so true chaser!!! the other day i was admiring my pointer collection, and between the pike/musky ones, the river ones, and lake ones, and the late fall strawberry 100's and lvr's,
its a little disturbing how many i have aquired in a couple short years!!! and yes, i am a little ocd about organizing, and arranging according to size, color, style, etc...
if my wife only knew 8) my name is deadicated1 and i am a luckycraft addict!
but yes, absolutely worth the money!! i have had success on all of the above mentioned retreival styles.
my favorite was in the moonlight on electric lake, throwing 100's. you could hear em rattle as we reeled, then pause, and as soon as we started to reel again, BAM! fish on.

cant beat em


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> i am a little ocd about organizing, and arranging according to size, color, style, etc...


OMG someone just like us...folks who've seen out tackle boxes can't believe the organization in them little plastic Plano boxes.

Now for the LC we have a lot also...the hooks are sharp and I had a nice TM slam one while casting came off and when I got the lure to the boat...the back treble hook was bent. To me the hooks maybe sharp but for some reason not high strength material.

Like I stated we have a few but rarely have used them for the last couple years. When we got them I was using them all the time and never really managed to catch a whole lot of anything. Matter of fact only had that one TM hit and that was it.

When I cast cranks I like using a walk the dog, a pause/twitch, and medium retrivial all depends on water conditions and finding what retrival method works that day and using it...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to be a total advocate of Raps and Yo Zuri being able to do the same thing as a LC. This may still be the case (that they can all catch fish) but I finally got to fish with one couple weekends ago. As my two fishing partners can attest, I had a huge tiger come up onto a little tiny mudbank trying to scarf the little Lucky rainbow I had just run through his hole. I've fished Pins minnows (Yo Zuri) and Raps in a bunch of streams and never had a fish chase one that hard... and it did it about four times in a row before I finally just stopped the lure on the fifth retrieve and the tiger scarfed it. I won't ever question them again.... 
My fishing partners also caught several large tigers and cutts by throwing a couple more plain looking LC's. Keala (Rapalahunter oddly enough :lol: ) pretty well smoked the maribou jigs I was fishing with that day by using his Lucky most of the time. I mean, I caught a few here and there and it was awesome, but when I tied on the Lucky, it was even better. I could see there being an issue in "snaggy" areas but if you get an open hole or run on a stream or use them on a lake somewhere, the action and the really wide variety of colors to choose from seems to me would give them an edge over other hard baits. Very realistic but it would be interesting to me to do a head to head thing with Raps and Yo Zuri colors to see what fish prefer on a given day. 
I also subscribe to the idea that big fish eat other fish and these things fit the bill if you buy that line of thinking. Several times we caught fish that had eaten the **** lure sideways....they were that anxious to get a piece of it. Amazing.... 8) I'll own one or several some day because the addictive seed was planted that day.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Keala (Rapalahunter oddly enough )


haha thats funny, we had that discussion with keala last week about why his name is rapalahunter, when he doesnt even hardly use rapalas anymore...
im glad that you got to see them and experience them first hand, expecially after all the past discussions (some pretty heated :lol: ) about whether or not they are worth it. welcome to the dark side


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

There's really no wrong way to fish a LC  It's one of my favorite lures to hand to the young girls and let them cast and reel because they're so effective.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> > Keala (Rapalahunter oddly enough )
> 
> 
> haha thats funny, we had that discussion with keala last week about why his name is rapalahunter, when he doesnt even hardly use rapalas anymore...


It's that Keala guy!! It wouldn't matter what type of lure he use's, that guy can catch fish out of a mud puddle!! -O<-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was definitely a neat experience...and seeing them fool those tigers over and over pretty well sold me. They definitely wanted to eat minnows that day. Even if I only buy one, I definitely plan on doing more testing along with feeding my new maribou fixation.


----------

